# Nur Nissan R32 GTR. In Love



## NismoFreak (Aug 10, 2008)

*Hi Guys.*

Newbie to th forum and love the place. Wanted to all show you my first Import. A mint *600HP NUR R32 GTR*. Recently imported 2 days, These are the pics of it as of this time, Hope to take it for a photoshooot soon. Below are some Specs and Pics. *Enjoy.*

*Spec:*

BNR34 (NUL24U) engine loading.
N1 86.5 piston.
N1 Water pump.
N1 OIL pump.
A starter and every place hose relationship commutation.
TOMEI Combination metal gasket KIT.
HKS STEP1 IN/EX264 cam shaft.
HKS Slide cam pulley.
Suzuka specification Original mass OIL bread.
Original G strainer.
RH-9 Crank dumper pulley.
Aluminum Water pump pulley.
995mm Enhancement WIDE belt.
TRUST 517Z-8.0CM twin turbo.
TRUST Racing blow-off valve.

Fuel system.
Tomei Mass fuel pump.
SARD 800cc Injecter.
TRUST Fuel delivery pipe.
SARD Fuel leguletter.
Arlus mesh brake line.

Cooling system.
Three layer Intercooler of TRUST WIDE.
TRUST Intercooler pipe.
TRUST Three layer type Radiator of R aluminum.
16 steps of HKS OIL air conditioner.

Inhalation of air and an exhaust relationship.
TRUST MX front desk pipe.
APEX N1 muffler.
HKS Power flow air cleaner.

A drive and a brake relationship.
HKS Twin plate clutch.
CUSCO Rear LSD.
BREMBO F50 brake system.
ENDLESS Brake rotor.
The mass brake master for R33 GT-R N1.
EARLS Stainless steel mesh brake line.

Suspension relationship.
ZEAL Exception notes Suzuka full-course dinner specification (another tank type) carriage quantity co ordination.
F&R Suzuka specification Giometree change implementation.
F&R Ohtori fine stabilizer.
MDORI land improvement Stepless co ordination type front desk upper arm.
all rear arms Full piro KIT press fit.
Rear member New one commutation.
NISMO Enhancement rear member bush .
CUSCO Rear co ordination type upper mount.
IKEYA FORMULA Chlorofluocarbon loa arm.
IKEYA FORMULA Roll center adapter.
TEIN piro lot.

Body system.
CUSCO Front desk tower bar.
CUSCO Rear carbon shaft Tower bar.

Controller &CPU.
APEX Power FC computer (with a commander).
TRUST SBC-ID boost controller.
TRUST Boost meter.
HKS Circuit attack counter.
NISMO Full-scale white 320KM meter.
NISMO 3 white meter.

Interior relationship.
RECARO SP-G bucket seat.
RECARO SR reclining seat.
MOMO Peach race steering.
Four SABELT type harness.
NISMO Duralumin Shift knob.

Coating relationship.
Do-Luck AERO WIVERN Front bumper.
Do-Luck AERO WIVERN Side step.
Do-Luck AERO WIVERN Rear bumper.
GT-ULTIMA Front desk carbon .
One-off Carbon canard.
SARD FUJI 3D carbon GT wing (white gel).Earo Carbon bonnet.
ENKEI RP-F1 18 inch aluminum wheel.
POTENZA RE01-R 245-40-18.
N1 beef-fat light.
BELLOF H4HiLOW change type HID light.

*Pics:*


















































Let me know what you think.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum
Great stuff, you bought it streight from Global Auto? Saw it for sale there, great bit of car and for a bargain price

Take some pics in near future . .


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Exterior seems simple enough but the outside says its all business. Looks like a mean circuit car as apposed to a street car.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn,that's nice and beasty all at the same time.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I need F50 brakes - just to drool over while I check out my ride!


----------



## NismoFreak (Aug 10, 2008)

Cheers.

Need to get it all sorted for road use at the moment.

@ gtrlux - Purchased it from OverDrive Japan


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

to be honest im not a huge fan of the R32 looks wise

however this car looks beautiful love it

just get robson leather in there

wouldnt mind a R32 if its going to look like that and with that spec

hope you have many happy miles

an welcome to the forum


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Wow! One of the best looking 32's I've seen.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

NismoFreak said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Need to get it all sorted for road use at the moment.
> 
> @ gtrlux - Purchased it from OverDrive Japan


who got it from global auto

its a ga car 

looks nice


----------



## NismoFreak (Aug 10, 2008)

*Couple more.*


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

that is the best white R32 ive ever seen


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Great looking car there mate. A lovely R32..Welcome to the forum also...

BTW, where can I get an:-


> N1 beef-fat light


I feel my beef fat needs more adequate lighting :chuckle:

TT


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

Loverly car and done just right for that look. Want your bonnet, fits so nice too.


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't use this word often, but AWESOME 32 mate. Well done


----------



## NismoFreak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a small video of it somewhere on the PC. Ill post a link later


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Mint!


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

very very nice.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

That is stunning mate. Wish mine could ever look like that


----------



## NismoFreak (Aug 10, 2008)

Click download: 2shared - download nurgtr.mp4 :thumbsup:


----------



## daniel89 (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow what a clean R32 there !

Edit: Wow the video which you just posted I did saw it before on Youtube and it was selling that time I guess and I telling myself that what a nice and clean R32 and hope can own one in the future


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi mate looks amazing - nice detailing in the engine bay very clean how does she drive??


----------



## NismoFreak (Aug 10, 2008)

Drives very well. Smooth acceleration.

Diffenatly a circuit car. Id imagine myself doing some laps in this.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I am split in the decision for a GT wing.

I like it, at the same time I don't. I works on this car, thats for sure.
Still can't decide. 

Anyways, Nice ride... and welcome to the forum. :thumbsup?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice hardcore looking R32, this is the way they were meant to be 
Love it :thumbsup:


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

not usually a big fan of the r32's,but that looks the nuts.fair play!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

totally agree with you 33 vspec
could this possibly be the best r32 out there?


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

That is a serious machine, i'm very jealous, i'd love mine to have that spec. I'm surprised it has no roll cage though. 

The bodykit and the wing work for me, very nice car you have there.


----------



## NismoFreak (Aug 10, 2008)

Im deciding on putting on a new set of White wheels. Not sure what to go for yet. Any ideas?











Also. Carbon bonnet is going for a new one with Hood scoop.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

why do you want to do something like that for?
the car is perfect as it is and i think you should leave the exterior as it is
if you've got too much money spend it on the interior to make your car EVEN better
wheels look nice and compliment the car perfectly
so my advice leave them no need to..


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*DON'T DO IT!*

Dude. You have beautiful ride, don't you dare change those super light Enkei RP-F1's over to some fake poor Rota's... 

If you want white wheels, why just paint those Enkei's? Or get some quality wheels like the rest of the car is full of.

Leave the exterior like it is... or do your search and lear what's quality over fake. And keep it simple, your ride is perfect. Just a word of advice.

Cheers, Domo


----------



## NismoFreak (Aug 10, 2008)

Decided to keep everything on now. :shy: Even my mates are saying to leave it.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

good choice mate you made the right decision


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

that makes me want another do-luck kit for my white car now


----------



## GLOBAL AUTO JP (Jan 15, 2008)

Let me introduce my friend who is member here StavrosR32

This car should be in Cyprus getting rollcage fitted right now.

What is this all about???


Sorry, "moleman" I know I shouldn't post this but just couldn't handle. If you go with the rule, just delete, but if you "understand", please leave this.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

NismoFreak said:


> *Couple more.*


Ooooww that drivers subframe looks good what make is it? looks super low!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Bob - if you want to see low I have the Recaro super low seat frame fitted.
Also have a spare Bride frame that is super low. Give me a call and pop on over any time.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Ooow Al, i'll pop round next week some time then!
Hope the beast is going well! make the most of this good weather Al.
I'll give you a shout next week!
Cheers buddy
bob


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

*i cant believe what i see......someone cloned my car*

hi all.....

this car unfortunatelly for the dreamer that posted this thread IS MINE and its in Cyprus at the moment stripped to fit the rollcage...........

the car was imported from Global Auto in August............



and by the way.........the car remains as it is.......lookwise.....

also my friend (that started this) can you post a picture of you with the car......and a video....i would love to see someone driving it cos i didnt see it how it goes from the outside....i only saw it from the inside when i am driving it.........joker


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Well nismofreak it looks like you`ve been owned. Do you still claim that this is your car?


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Oooops someones telling porkies. Whats that smell?? Yep its bullshit.

It is a stunning car stavros:thumbsup:


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

cheers mate.......as soon as i download the pics on the pc i will let you all know......


i also smell something...........i am not sure what it is though....


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

.......yeap...........its bullshit......100%


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

StavrosR32 said:


> .......yeap...........its bullshit......100%


Theres only 1 thing for it, which ever one of you downloads a picture of the car with a loaf of bread on the bonnet wins and the other shall be known as a loser for the rest of his days here nismofreek:chairshot


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

hodgie said:


> Theres only 1 thing for it, which ever one of you downloads a picture of the car with a loaf of bread on the bonnet wins and the other shall be known as a loser for the rest of his days here nismofreek:chairshot


Brown or white bread?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

White, definitely! Brown is disguisting! (Although apparently better for you?)


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

a sandwich its better.......it has a bit of a taste too


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

NismoFreak owned... ouch!  and I was giving the newbie some tips, LOL

Great ride StavrosR32 :thumbsup:

Now let's see some pics of the rollcage project!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

lol cant believe someone would do that

i love the car

i think its one of the nicest r32's i have seen

but i didnt think some one would lie and say it's theres lol

i might post some pictures of my Lamborghini Murciélago LP640 or even my Bugatti Veyron

got so many cars to choose from i dont no which one to put pics of on here

stavrosr32 youve got hell of a car there

what i dont get is where did nismofreak get them from?

maybe you can post some more


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks like he got them from the site Stavros bought the car from, I recognise the backdrop of the pics from other cars they sell, can't remember the company.


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> can't remember the company.


The car is from Global.


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

yeap the car is from global auto jp

from my friend Tsukasa Matsumoto...top man


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

i think my friend nismofreak doesnt even own a loaf of bread..........:blahblah:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Has he logged on since he was found out?


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

who knows.....i think we gave him alot of publicity


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

NismoFreak said:


> Decided to keep everything on now. :shy: Even my mates are saying to leave it.



cant believe he even said that

do you think his mates are imaginary aswell as "his car"

he logged on today at about 5.19am

whats that saying...the cats caught his tongue? :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## NismoFreak (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm going to come clean. Yes, I don't own the car. I am a dreamer. Sorry guys, But I just liked it so much. Apologies to StavrosR32. :shy:


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

you can have it for 25.000 pounds race prepared.......


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You're going to come clean? You make it sound as if we didn't know? Lmao!

Another 6speed?


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

lol come clean?

lol haha

lol

i cant stop laffn honestly

nismofreak your a funny guy have to give it to you


----------



## NismoFreak (Aug 10, 2008)

Well yeah, most people where convinced, till it all came out.

StavrosR32 - I think stay a dreamer, atleast that way I don't get in Debt.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

are your trying to justify your actions nismofreak?


----------

